# Old band resaw



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

In addition to my Newman 500 setup problems, how about a real challenge?

I have a W.B.Mershon band resaw, built in 1893. What is the principle of the mechanical strain. I have the weights but don't know how and where they get applied.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It would seem that ...*

Any weights associated with that machine would act as a counter balance in a way to increase or maintain an even blade tension.... just a wild guess.

If there is a spring in the sliding mechanism to apply tension, then there must also be a crank to vary it. A close up photo would be of great interest, regardless whether we can solve your problem. :yes: That's quite a machine!


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

Is that a quote from Archebald Meglesh? By the way I wanted to post this in a different area on the forum. Do you know how to move it?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not that I am aware*



honeywagon said:


> Is that a quote from Archebald Meglesh? By the way I wanted to post this in a different area on the forum. Do you know how to move it?


Who ever Archebald Meglesh is :blink:... I like him regardless.:smile:

Probably click on the little red "report" red button on the far right side and request a moderator move it to Tools and Machinery section.


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*A thanks is due*

Archibald Macleish: "Anything about a man that is a man is his mind; because everything else, can be found in a pig, or a horse."


Thanks for the help. I'm new to the site and having a hard time navigating.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

COOL Saw


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*Time*

Time: None of us has enough time; but each of us has all there is. James Allen


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*time part two*



honeywagon said:


> Time: None of us has enough time; but each of us has all there is. James Allen


We can always find time to do it over, but never have enough time to do it right. .... :yes:

:sailor: trouble navigating? :boat:


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*So true*

Never have enough time to do it right the first time..Yep!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

The time to do it right, is NOW....then you don't have to take the time to REGRET and then redo!!!

I've told many clients "...it takes less time to do it RIGHT now, then it does for me to have to take it apart LATER and do it right THEN!!!"

Food for thought!!!

OH YEAH....I like that big saw!!!:thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## DonAlexander (Apr 12, 2012)

To get this thread back on track, I'd like to see more photos and hear more about the machine. Where did it come from, what was it used for, what are your plans for the machine? Did I mention photos and close ups?

Don


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*old bandsaw*

sorry I've been so long to respond, I've been real busy. Here are some photos.


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*band saw*

here are the photos


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

No Pics!!! They didn't come through.

I have a old Delta radial arm saw that I'm gonna sell due to it won't fit my shop area. I also have copies of paperwork/liteture. I found a patent showing it as a early 1940's. If interested let me know.


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*Pics on old band saw*

here is the best I have


----------

